# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Sân golf Đà Nẵng tốt nhất Việt Nam năm 2012-2013

## dungntn

Nhằm giới thiệu tiềm năng du lịch golf Việt Nam,  Tổng cục Du lịch phối hợp với Hiệp hội golf Việt Nam tổ chức “Bình chọn  Sân golf tốt nhất Việt Nam”.


 

        Qua 7 tháng tiến  hành bình chọn (từ ngày 1/12/2012-31/7/2013), ngày 30/10/2013, tại Hà  Nội, ban tổ chức đã trao danh hiệu Sân golf tốt nhất Việt Nam năm  2012-2013 cho Sân golf Đà Nẵng. Bên cạnh đó, ban tổ chức còn trao 10  giải khác như: giải sân golf hấp dẫn du khách nhất, sân golf có cảnh  quan thiên nhiên đẹp nhất…

 Theo ông Mark Siegel, Tổng giám đốc Công ty Golf  Asian: Mỗi năm Việt Nam thu hút khoảng 35.000 người nước ngoài đến chơi  golf, chiếm khoảng 0,5 tổng lượng khách du lịch. Tỷ lệ này tương đối  thấp nếu so sánh với các nước láng giềng như Thái Lan đón khoảng 700.000  người chơi golf mỗi năm, chiếm khoảng 3% tổng số du khách. Lý do khiến  nền công nghiệp du lịch golf Việt Nam còn yếu là chưa được người chơi  golf trên thế giới biết đến; ít có các chuyến bay trực tiếp đến những  khu vực sân golf chính; ít các điểm đến có 3 hoặc nhiều hơn sân golf  chất lượng cao. Do vậy, sáng kiến tổ chức này nhằm thúc đẩy và khuyến  khích các sân golf Việt Nam phấn đấu đạt tiêu chuẩn cao nhất về chất  lượng, dịch vụ và các hoạt động của mình.

 Đây là năm thứ 5 Ngân hàng TMCP Đông Nam Á  (SeaBank), Tập đoàn Posco E&C là nhà tài trợ Vàng cho sự kiện “Bình  chọn sân golf tốt nhất Việt Nam”./.


(Theo didulich)



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)* 



Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang* 



Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## dung89

Đà Nẵng luôn đi đầu trong các dịch vụ du lịch

----------

